# Circuito para verificar / Calibrar tacometro



## thorax (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola, recientemente compre un tacometro externo, el cual adapte y lo coloque dentro del tablero del auto.
El tacometro anda bien hasta las 3700-4000 rpm, luego de las cuales no marca, por mas que el motor supere ese regimen.

Necesito algun circuito para verificar el funcionamiento del tacometro fuera del auto, y si es posible tambien calibrarlo (verificar que marque correctamente)

gracias!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 18, 2010)

Es mejor hacer la prueba con el auto mismo no fuera de el ya que tendrias que tener un motor que alcance tan elevado RPMs. Lo que vas a necesitar es, por ejemplo una lampara estroboscopica u otro instrumento medidor de RPM (ver imagenes). No será que tu indicador no dá mas de las 4 KRPM ?. Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

El tacómetro, ¿ De donde toma la señal para medir las RPM ?


----------



## thorax (Ene 18, 2010)

El tacometro tiene escala para medir hasta 10.000 rpm
Lo conecte al negativo de la bobina. Tengo encendido electronico con captor y modulo de encendido, el cual se conecta a la bobina por medio de dos cables (rojo y negro). el tacometro lo conecte al negro.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

thorax dijo:


> El tacometro tiene escala para medir hasta 10.000 rpm
> Lo conecte al negativo de la bobina. Tengo encendido electronico con captor y modulo de encendido, el cual se conecta a la bobina por medio de dos cables (rojo y negro). el tacometro lo conecte al negro.


Otra pregunta
¿ El tacómetro esta preparado para trabajar con encendido electrónico ?
Porque tu falla sería característica de un circuito no adaptado a lo que está midiendo.


----------



## thorax (Ene 18, 2010)

la verdad que no tengo idea... como puedo averiguarlo?
No tengo el modelo ya que lo desarme (para colocarlo dentro del panel) ademas lo compre usado asique no se que modelo es.

entre 0 y 3700 rpm aprox anda bien.
Lo que habia pensado era justamente armar un circuito con un 555 o algo similar para verificar si el tacometro pasa o no las 3700 rmp, y asi deducir si es un problema del tacometro o del encendido.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

En realidad NO tienes problema, el encendido funciona bien y muy probablemte el tacómetro tambié.
¿ Y por que no anda ?
Porque el pulso del encendido electrónico es muy "corto" como para ser detectado por el tacómetro, y más corto se hace a mayor Nº de RPM.
Se podría intentar leer el pulso mediante un diodo "Rápido" y un capacitor que prolongue la duración del pulso lo suficiente como para ser captado por el tacómetro.


----------



## thorax (Ene 18, 2010)

A que te referis con muy corto? a mayor numero de rpm mas corto es el pulso (mayor frecuencia)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

A la duración del pulso que va a la bobina.
Tu encendido casi con seguridad es de descarga capacitiva, a mayor Nº de RPM el convertidor de CC-CC que alimenta la bobina no se carga tan a pleno como cuando esta a bajas RPM, al tener menos tensión el capacitor que genera el pulso sobre la bobina se descarga más rápido dando un pulso más corto.


----------



## thorax (Ene 18, 2010)

la pregunta obvia, como puedo solucionarlo?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .........Se podría intentar leer el pulso mediante un diodo "Rápido" y un capacitor que prolongue la duración del pulso lo suficiente como para ser captado por el tacómetro.



Comentado aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-verificar-calibrar-tacometro-29929/#post242643


----------



## thorax (Ene 24, 2010)

Arme con un 555 un circuito astable y comprobe que el tacometro funciona bien. Efectivamente como vos indicas el tacometro no llega a leer bien los pulsos por arriba de 4.000 rpm

Con respecto al circuito que indicaste para solucionar esto, el diodo lo pongo en serie con el negativo de la bobina y luego un capacitor a masa? saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Manotas (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola , hago una consulta . tengo un tacometro y quiero probarlo sin echar a andar el automovil ... ( en una mesa de prueba
como le doy señal . me dijieron que conecte en la señal un trafo de 12 volt sin rectificar osea corriente AC ..... pero tengo una duda .... conecto el taco positivo y negativo en un trafo de CC 12 volt .... y el cable de señal lo conecto a otro trafo que es el de AC  corriente alterna ... mi consulta si se puede asi conecto solo el positivo del trafo AC a la señal del taco .. conecto solo el negativo del AC o junto ambos eso es lo que no se  .... saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Conexion directa de la bobina secundario del trafo al tacometro + resistencia por si acaso


Un cable del trafo lo conectas a masa
El otro cable del trafo al sensor atrabes de una resistencia de unos cuantos kiloohms por si acaso (seguridad ante todo).



La resistencia la puedes desguazar de cualquier trasto que tengas a mano, simplemente mira si la tercera raya es de color rojo (la raya vecina debe ser dorada o plateada/gris)

ejemplo:

amarillo violeta ROJO DORADO
marron negro ROJO PLATA
rojo rojo negro dorado         Esta no sirve


----------



## Manotas (Jul 21, 2010)

muchas gracias  por la respuesta .... me queda una sola duda aer si estoy correcto ... 
en el transformador AC da lo mismo el cable que ponga a señal o a masa .. en el secundario de la bobina ninguno de los dos cables tiene polaridad ?? osea queconecto el transofrmador a la corriente de la casa .... y los dos cables restantes da lo mismo cual poner en masa o señal ??... como lo es en el caso de el transformador de CC que uno es negativo y el otro positivo .. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2010)

Manotas dijo:
			
		

> osea queconecto el transofrmador a la corriente de la casa .... y los dos cables restantes da lo mismo cual poner en masa o señal . . . saludos


 

Correcto , la salida de un transformador (alterna) es reversible (en tu caso)

saludos !


----------



## Meta (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola:

Teniendo un PIC16F88, 16F886 y el 16F887, también los 18F2550 y 18F4550, preferibelmente usar los 16F. Un motor universal con escobillas tiene tacómetro. Es para controlar la velocidad, su máxima rpm son de 10750.







Me imagino que le PIC lee el tacómetro, con ella controla la velocidad. ¿Entonces estos tipos de motores funcionan con PWM?

Las de escobiilas, antes se usaban la valocidad desde los 120VAC y se subía hasta los 230VAC. Ya no se usan así mucho que digamos. Por eso quiero saber que usan para controlar la velocidad del motor.

Un saludo.


----------



## totono1234 (May 22, 2012)

tengo una duda que tipo de señal toma los tacometros, señal negativa o positiva? ya que se puede hacer un circuito probador con un 555 pero no estoy seguro con que señal trabaja


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2012)

totono1234 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda que tipo de señal toma los tacometros, señal negativa o positiva? ya que se puede hacer un circuito probador con un 555 pero no estoy seguro con que señal trabaja


Haz la prueba, haces un rectificador de media onda primero pones el diodo en un sentido y luego en el contrario.


----------



## totono1234 (May 23, 2012)

a ok y en que polaridad hago los 2 pasos en positivo?


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2012)

Si pones los dos en positivo o los dos en negativo no irá, claro.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 2, 2014)

Me interesa lo que se trató acá.
Tengo un problema con el encendido transistorizado y el tacometro original de mi auto modelo 72.
Con el encendido el tacometro anda mal, medio lento y arriba de las 2000rpm no funciona, sin el encendido transistorizado conectado, el tacometro funciona perfecto.
Hace un rato justamente estuve probando poner capacitores de distintas medidas entre el negativo de la bobina y masa, pero lo unico que logre es que con valores de 50 o 100mF para arriba el tacometro no funcione, y con valores mas chicos funcione mal como siempre.. Tambien explote varios capacitores de 16v y 25v jaj.

Me interesa saber como hacer esto para poder solucionar mi problema:

.........Se podría intentar leer el pulso mediante un diodo "Rápido" y un capacitor que prolongue la duración del pulso lo suficiente como para ser captado por el tacómetro.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 2, 2014)

*H*ola, supongo que lo que propone *F*ogonazo sería algo así :







*H*abria q*ue* ir probando con diferentes capacidades, calculo que tiene que ser baja.

*S*aludos


----------



## Contraband (Feb 7, 2017)

Perdón por revivir esto...

¿un tacometro electrónico toma la señal desde la letra W del alternador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2017)

En los diesel suele ser tomado desde el alternador , nafteros no


----------



## Contraband (Feb 7, 2017)

claroo, mi duda esta en tacometros "electricos" y "electronicos" son lo mismo?, pregunto esto porque en mi camión el tacometro dice "electronic" y le conecto la salida del alternador y marca mal... y había escuchado que algunos toman la señal desde el motor o caja de cambios con una especie de imán...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2017)

Es original ? Por que estába desconectado ?

Marca y modelo del camión ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2017)

Contraband dijo:


> claroo, mi duda esta en tacometros "electricos" y "electronicos" son lo mismo?, pregunto esto porque en mi camión el tacometro dice "electronic" y le conecto la salida del alternador y marca mal... y había escuchado que algunos toman la señal desde el motor o caja de cambios con una especie de imán...



¿ Que significa "Marca mal" ?
¿ Marca de mas ?
¿ Marca de menos ?
¿ No marca nada ?
¿ Marca las RPM en kg/cm2 ?


----------



## Contraband (Feb 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es original ? Por que estába desconectado ?
> 
> Marca y modelo del camión ?



Bien, el camión es un Iveco eurocargo 150e20 año 1996. Y desconozco si el alternador es original, yo lo compre usado hace algunos años, calculale que cuando lo compre ya tenia como 15 años, lo compre con el tablero sin funcionar y estuvo desde que lo tengo sin funcionar, pero la semana pasada se me rompió el alternador y el destellador de giro, arregle el destellador y algunas luces del tablero y mande a reparar el alternador, cuando lo voy a poner veo la letra "W" y decidí probarlo para ver si funcionaba, pero marca de manera errática

Intente buscar información pero no encuentro nada de la parte eléctrica...




Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que significa "Marca mal" ?
> ¿ Marca de mas ?
> ¿ Marca de menos ?
> ¿ No marca nada ?
> ¿ Marca las RPM en kg/cm2 ?



Lo pongo en marcha y marca algo de 500 rpm (regulando), acelero a medio motor y sube a las 1300 rpm, acelero 3/4 de motor y la aguja sube un poquito pero es como si cortara y vuelve a bajar a 1000 rpm, dejo el camion regulando y la aguja nunca mas vuelve a las 500 rpm que marcaba al inicio

Adjunto una foto del tacometro que la saque de internet:


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2017)

Puede que el tacometro este dañado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2017)

Contraband dijo:


> . . . . Lo pongo en marcha y marca algo de 500 rpm (regulando), acelero a medio motor y sube a las 1300 rpm, acelero 3/4 de motor y la aguja sube un poquito pero es como si cortara y vuelve a bajar a 1000 rpm, dejo el camion regulando y la aguja nunca mas vuelve a las 500 rpm que marcaba al inicio
> 
> Adjunto una foto del tacometro que la saque de internet:


Me da la impresión de "Falso contacto", la vibración del camión lo dispara.

Intenta mantener el tacómetro sin contacto físico con el resto del tablero como para que la vibración no se transfiera y prueba.


----------



## Contraband (Feb 9, 2017)

El camión tiene algunos cables cortados y algunas conexiones que no son originales. por ejemplo las balizas no salen del detellador electrónico, están puestas directas con un botón, un fusible y otro detellador por fuera de la fusilera. Hay algunos sensores que salen del motor y los cables están cortados al ras

Por eso decidí probar el cuentavueltas directo de la bateria y el alternador, trae 3 conexiones ROJO - AZUL -AMARILLO

Al rojo le llegan 24v y lo conecte directo a la bateria {saque el cuenta vueltas de la cabina y lo lleve a la bateria}

El azul es masa y lo conecte directo al borne de la bateria

El amarillo es el sensor y lo conecte directo al alternador {con un cable de 2mm y 1,5 metros}

¿puede ser que el alternador no sea original y que el tacometro al decir "electronic" mide la vueltas con un iman tipo "captor" ubicado en el motor o caja de cambios?


----------



## Contraband (Feb 11, 2017)

Bien, creo que los tacometros "electricos" y "electronicos" son 2 cosas diferentes. en mi caso el tacometro toma la señal desde un sensor ubicado en la carcasa del volante del motor. El volante del motor tiene pequeñas ranuras y el sensor es un imán permanente rodeado de una bobina (todo esto esta sellado por bronce y goma) cada vez que el volante del motor gira el imán detecta las ranuras del volante y la bobina del sensor envía señales al tacometro. Ese seria mas o menos el funcionamiento..

Mi sensor estaba con los cables cortados, se los solde, pero el tacometro casi que ni mueve... calculo que sera por una cuestión de regulación o problemas en el reloj!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 11, 2017)

Para calibrar mi tacometro digital, arme un oscilador con un circuito muy similar a este:



No era este exactamente, pero no encuentro el original, igual creo que es el mismo.

Fijate que cada salida es una division de la frecuencia del oscilador, sabiendo a que frecuencia esta cada salida, podes sacar los calculos para saber si el tacometro marca bien.


----------



## miglo (Feb 27, 2017)

Quiero hacer un par de preguntas al respecto de tacometro.

Tengo un tacometro que va con un 16F628 que sacado de por aqui, al cual le hecho unas pequeñas modificaciones, por simplifacrlo un poco, espero que no se enfade David founes, que es el autor. 

Mi idea es ver como funciona ya que quiero hacer uno para controlar las revoluciones de un motor.

Mi sorpresa esta en que cuando pasa de 500hz, sobre 530 en adelante, no marca el valor real, y en el caso de por debajo de 5 tambien pasa algo parecido.

Las revoluciones las tengo puestas para que sea por minuto no por segundo, por eso en el codigo lo multiplico por 60.

mis preguntas son las siguientes, tengo mal el codigo, o puede ser mal configurado el proteus?.

Mi intencion es crear un tacometro que me controle el que no supere las 550 y que no descienda de las 450 revolucines.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2017)

miglo dijo:


> . . . . _*Mi sorpresa esta en que cuando pasa de 500hz, sobre 530 en adelante, no marca el valor real,*_ . . . ..



500Hz equivalen a unas *30000 RPM.*

¿ Deseas tomar las revoluciones de una turbina ? 


Si conseguiste el diagrama en este foro y de otro tema, ¿ Por que consultas aquí ?


----------



## miglo (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola fogonazo, si ya se que 500 hz equivalen a 30000 rpm, ese valor lo ponia como prueba en proteus, pero me chocaba que si pongo 500 sale correctamente 30000rpm pero si pongo mas de 500 como indicaba mas arriba salen datos raros.

Las revoluciones deseo tomarlas de un motor antiguo que tengo de una lavadora, es para hacer un batidor el cual deve estar las rpm entre 480 y 520, si mal no recuerdo, antaño las lavadoras en el lavado funcionaban sobre esas revoluciones, mas o menos, como no se a que revoluciones funciona de hay la necesidad de averiguarlo. He pensado poner un diodo emisor-receptor para hacer un tacometro y asi saver las rpm.

Con respecto a lo de por que lo pongo aqui, pues es por que no encuentro en que parte del foro la consegui esta informacion, tengo que decirte que la tenia guardada hace tiempo por lo que ese es el motivo de no saber de donde la consegui y como vi este tema pues pense que podria preguntar aqui.


----------



## Contraband (Sep 12, 2021)

Hola!, revivo esto nuevamente:

Tengo una duda, los sensores pick up que son magnéticos, aplicados a los cuenta vueltas. Como cuentan las vueltas!?. Osea generan el pulso entre diente y diente de los volante del motor, pero si tengo un volante de motor con 100 dientes y otro con 200 dientes, como distinguen las vueltas que da el motor!?

Le quiero poner un cuenta vueltas a un motor, al que le falta el sensor pick up y no se si funciona cualquiera... o si tiene que ser alguno especial!

Gracias!


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 12, 2021)

Contraband dijo:


> Osea generan el pulso entre diente y diente de los volante del motor, pero si tengo un volante de motor con 100 dientes y otro con 200 dientes, como distinguen las vueltas que da el motor!?



En general al volante le falta uno de los dientes y seguido un diente que es el doble de ancho que los demás (Aunque hay mas variaciones). Detectando esos dientes la ECU sabe cuando se dio una vuelta, y con los demás dientes el angulo para calcular los disparos (motores nafteros). Con eso, dependiendo del sistema, la ECU le puede enviar la información al cuadro de instrumentos para que marque las RPM.

Los cuenta vueltas externos -al menos la mayoría que yo conozco- no saben que hacer con la información de la rueda fónica porque no están diseñados para "leer" la información de las RPM desde ahí,  se saca de los pulsos de disparo de las bujías -en los nafteros- (teniendo la precaución de configurar el tacómetro con la cantidad de cilindros y si el encendido es DIS o no) y del alternador o la bomba de inyección en los diésel.


----------

